# Munchies recipes needed



## kyles (Jan 20, 2006)

I need a bit of a refreshier course here! I have started exercising at lunch time. Straight after this I eat my lunch, which varies, salads, wraps with lots of salad and protein etc. This is fine.

Come 3.30 in the afternoon I lack energy and want to snack  The c word is the most readily available substance and we don't want that!

So healthy munchy ideas please, needs to be portable and not require any equipment, so protein shakes etc are out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## licia (Jan 20, 2006)

I enjoy an apple with maybe a small bit of cheese (or without), or citrus. I have made a committment to eat a banana every day. I'm keeping all my snacks healthy. Good time of the year for citrus and apples - enjoy them!


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 20, 2006)

You have worked so hard. I have been following your weigh-ins. Well done Kyles, you look great. Try stuff like fresh veggies like carrots and cucumbers in a garlic dip.watercress is a g8 one made into soup just waiting just in case you need it. My other suggestion would be that you drink water first.I know that sometimes when we are thirsty, our body's confuse that for hunger, so try drinking water first and if you still feel the same after 20 mins, then grab a healthy bite or a naughty one from time to time.


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2006)

Fruits and veggies. Apples, oranges, grapes (frozen grapes are great for dieting), bananas, celery, carrots, tomatoes, etc. Cheese is also a great idea.


----------



## jkath (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd go to the market, and find many veggies, then julienne them all, add some grapes for sweetness, and package them into little ziploc bags. Whenever you need to bring along a snack, just grab a bag and throw it in your purse.

You also may consider cutting a bagel into quarters, and bringing along a quarter with your veggies. The hard chewing on it will probably satisfy your need for snacks!


----------



## valnaples (Jan 20, 2006)

In addition to fruits/veggies, low-fat Triscuits with natural peanut butter are great and only 2 or 3 are quite filling. Almonds are good too if you want something crunchy; maybe some low-fat granola would work for you also.


----------



## marmar (Jan 20, 2006)

Carrot sticks or a small banana. Oranges or apples also make good snacks, but I always end up without a knife or covered with juice.
I find carrots to be the most filling though.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 20, 2006)

How about some dried fruits like figs or dates, together with nuts... they are very tasty and satisfying, maybe not the choice for the lowest calories but so much better for you than some other junk foods...


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 20, 2006)

I love baby carrot sticks with fat free salad dressing as a dip, celery and peanut butter is good,also may i sugest low fat sugar free yogurt with freash sliced fruit...and don't forget to drink your water...


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2006)

mushrooms... red pepper slices.....grape tomatoes.... dried apples or pineapple


----------



## mudbug (Jan 20, 2006)

anything with fiber in it will fill you up, kylie.  I agree on drinking lots of water.  If that grosses you out, you can probably find some packets of lemon/lime or whatever flavoring to make it more palatable.

you are doing great.


----------



## Constance (Jan 20, 2006)

I think you need a hard-boiled egg or some low-fat cottage cheese. Your body is craving something that it's not getting, and I suspect that something is protein. 
Even when you are losing weight, you want to maintain some muscle. 
I've found that drinking a glass of skim milk helps a lot. 
What I must do is quit dunking Oreo's in it.  

Have you looked into the sugar free Jello? It's very good, and there are all kinds of no-sugar-added canned fruits you can use in it. Drain the fruit, and use the juice as part of the cold liquid called for in the Jello. Jellow also has protein in it. 

My mom used to eat cottage cheese and fruit for supper a lot. (My dad worked second shifts, and we had our big meal at noon.) That, like the Jello, is something you could take in a little plastic bowl.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 21, 2006)

kyles, we're doing a 'modified Atkins' right now, so I do understand about munchies!  

Peanut butter and celery works for me.  Also, I made up a sort of 'tuna pate' or tuna spread - a can of tuna, a little cream cheese (low fat), onion, celery, and spices (did some jalepeno that was great!), and whiz it all up in the processor.  Makes a great 'dip' for those crunchy celery sticks, and satisfies both my crunchy need as well as gets some good protein in!


----------



## sattie (Jan 21, 2006)

I keep nuts at my desk at work.... any kind... pecan, walnuts, pumpkin seeds.. (got a great recipe for these) pine nuts... when I get the munchies mid afternoon... I go for the nuts.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm finding that yogurt and oatcake crackers (low in fat) are a great nibble in between meals that quenches both my loves of sweet and salty/crispy. I'm also eating wholemeal (yeast-free) grainery bread, which has very little fat with either some low fat cheese, jam or a mushed up banana on it. For a slightly more "fatty" snack (though still very healthy) I love to mix cashews and raisins or other dried fruit together


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 9, 2006)

Think protein for mid-afternoon snacks. If you have a carb laden snack mid-day it will only weigh you down. Protein based ones will help keep you alert and take away the "munchies." 

Some ideas:
-mini tins of tuna 
-veggie sticks w/ hummus or low fat cream cheese (you can easily carry veggies in a ziplock and some hummus in a small container)
-cottage cheese (can be carried in a small container)
-a bit of nut butter w/ a few crackers or mini rice cakes


----------

